# Llamas & Angoras



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Here they are! The other fuzzy members of our ever-growing family! Kissin' Creek Farm; Exotics currently is home to 2 Angora Goats, Magnus & Madelynn, and 8 llamas, Piper, Ritz, Bandit, Creek, Zorah, Rosa, Abbie, & Dancer. (I'll spare you their registered names-llamas have crazy names like race horses do!) Rosa is due to cria in May, and Dancer & Abbie are due in October (all crias are by my stud YW Pipe Dream)

~The first pic is Piper (the wind was blowing, he really only has 2 ears!)
~Next comes Madelynn, she was born true black-but is slowly turning silver
~Third is Puttin' on the Ritz (Ritzie) he is Dancer's cria from last spring (7 month old) He lives with the goats, so you can see their make-shift jungle gym behind him.
~Last is Bandit, the goofy appaloosa llama gelding, this guy is cool! he loves kids and makes several trips to local schools and nursing homes each year

Please excuse the ugly orange fencing! We had to put it all around the goats pen, the silly things kept getting their horns stuck in the woven wire!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are great !! What do your goldens think of them? I have no idea how my dog would react, she's never seen anything like this ! LOL

But wait ... no ostrich ???

:wave:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking animals you have there. They must make lots of poo piles for Layla to roll in


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, looks like you got you hands full. I was wondering to about the goldens reaction.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

They're very cool! I love Llamas! Ritz is cool too.

Any Alpacas? You seem to have everything else! :lol:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Llamas are natural guard animals (i've watched Creek kill a coyote) so we are very cautious when Layla is in the pasture with them. They won't bother her as long as she stays with me, so I usually keep her on a pretty short leash until she gets into the goats paddock. Creek and Ritz live with the goats, but they are very calm as long as I am there. Layla is cautious but not fearful around them-she loves going to the barn! She just hit 17 weeks and got her final shots so she hadn't been able to romp and wrestle with other dogs yet, so she did that with the goats. It is great excercise for her and the goats seem to enjoy it too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love llamas.. They look like gentle souls. I sould be cautious around them also they can kick. Do you sell the wool


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cool animals you have there! Love how Bandit looks! How big is he? I have this mental image of him walking the halls of the nursing home! 

How fun that Layla got to play with goats! LOL!! Any pictures of that?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How beautiful they are. Much more interesting than the plow horses, mule, milk cows, hogs and chickens i grew up with.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow! What a great animal family you have there! I have watched shows on Llama's and what interesting animals they are. Love Ritz - he is really a beauty!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

nope no ostrichs, just geese and chickens. no alpacas either, i used to be a professional handler at major alpaca shows, but i now just enjoy handling my llamas, they are so gentle and eager to please.

i do sell the fiber (both the llamas and the mohair) and have the two blended into beautiful yarns.

Dancer and Ritz are minis, Dancer is 242 pounds and stands about 5 foot tall at the head, ritz is still a juvi, but he weighs 76 pounds and is about 3 foot tall at the head.
The rest of my animals average about 325 pounds each and are about 6 foot at the head. But they are all amazingly gentle, Bandit has been through many obstacle courses (like a giant agility course we walk them through on lead at shows) being led by my 3 year old neice. He just follows along like a big dog!

I encourage everyone to visit a llama farm or show in their area, they are just wonderful animals!


----------

